# PersonalityCafe Facial Hair



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been growing a pretty sweet beard out and I was wondering who else 'round these parts are rockin' a beard, goatee, stache, etc. 

In the name of inclusivity, ladies or those who otherwise can't really grow a proper beard, please feel free to contribute whatever you can.


----------



## downtown (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice! I've been thinking about growing my beard to your length.










For fun, I briefly sported this moustache. The confidence I got from it is much like the confidence of a bald man with a new toupe.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm jealous. I usually have to wear a toupee on my face to get a full beard.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

downtown said:


> Nice! I've been thinking about growing my beard to your length.
> 
> 
> For fun, I briefly sported this moustache. The confidence I got from it is much like the confidence of a bald man with a new toupe.


Awesome! I say do it. The worst thing that can happen is that you end up not liking it and have to trim in short.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

I've had the same boring goatee since I was 17 or so. Shaving is a pain in the ass and I hate being called "ma'am" by mistake though. A few weeks ago I shaved it for the first time in a few years and as always I felt incredibly awkward whenever I looked in the mirror. Even after I get used to it my face just looks weird somehow, so I always end up growing it back.


----------



## downtown (Apr 24, 2011)

Troisi said:


> I'm jealous. I usually have to wear a toupee on my face to get a full beard.


Just rub some Rogaine on your face.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Do sideburns count? I've never been a fan of hair actually on my face _per say_....










Doesn't look too thick in that pic, so here's a close up which I know you're all DYING for -











p.s. I'm sweaty from basketball, and that's why my hair is extra curly here, and hence the awkward looking picture XD


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

downtown said:


> Just rub some Rogaine on your face.


A friend's brother did that and it got on his shoulders and back. 
You can say it was a _hairy situation_...











_YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!_


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Look no further than my avatar.


----------



## FearsomeCritter (Jan 14, 2010)

AppleCat said:


> Look no further than my avatar.


We didn't.



Look no further (<-- Not a pun) than mine.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 10, 2011)

FearsomeCritter said:


> Look no further (<-- Not a pun) than mine.



If I don't shave for a day, I look like you. :frustrating:


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm doing ok with a mustache but the beard just isn't happenin'.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

When it's properly trimmed (This is a couple weeks ago) I'm seriously considering going back to babyface, I mean cleanshaven >.< I constantly fiddle with my goatee and it actually hurts my face after a while. :angry:








Me right now.... Yeahhhh I need to shave. Been sick the last two days.









A little experiment I did last year


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

I can't grow facial hair, I'm female.
But facial hair can look nice sometimes I suppose.

I wonder what I would look like with a beard.,


----------



## modern_vagabond (Apr 14, 2011)

last winter!..


----------



## bronwen (May 18, 2009)

only took me five minutes to grow this beastly beard.

p.s. i love everyone's facial hair. wish i could actually grow some myself.


----------



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

The13thGuest said:


> But facial hair can look nice sometimes I suppose.
> 
> I wonder what I would look like with a beard.,


We all know just how much women swoon over Johnny Depp.

You _are_ able to to emulate.










Quit wondering Guesty. I say you go for it.


----------



## deepbluesun (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a little... it's filling out slowly, but a full beard probably won't materialize for at least another 5 years, unfortunately.


----------



## Nostradumbass (Apr 18, 2010)

downtown said:


> Nice! I've been thinking about growing my beard to your length.


Does the name Dave Grohl mean anything to you?


----------

